# May the force be with you!



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Now this made me laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Yep and me


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Me too :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG I love it.

can sooooooooooooo see master Matty doing that!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Brilliant - I love this style of advertising 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Blimey a brand new pissrat for 20K bucks. That's around 12.5 grand of the queen's finest  God we get ripped off on new prices in this country.

Josh


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Theres also the making of which has some funnier bits in it!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Even funnier!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Class. :lol: :lol:


----------

